# Starting new hive question



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

This last fall I lost both of my hives - probably mites. So I am starting over this spring and already have a couple packages ordered to go into to medium sized frames/hives. In one of the hives I am going foundationless. So the question is how to get started so I don't have a mess. I have thought about putting one frame of plastic SC in the middle as a guild. So first Question - any problem with that? 

Secondly, I have drawn comb that I could use, but it is large cell foundation. Seems like I could start with it and then eventually work it to the outside of the brood chamber and remove it. I'm interested in what people think would be the best option. Thank you.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

First, I'd say go with the plastic SC (assuming PF-100) full on from the beginning.

Secondly, I'd ask, where are you getting your bees? I'm coming to the belief that for just starting out, local is very important.


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

Solomon, I appreciate the feedback. It is the plastic SC. I will put some small cell in with the foundationless to get started. As for local bees, that also seems to make sense so here is what I have done. After ordering the first two packages, I then happening upon the discussion here about "Survivor" stock. I live in eastern oregon. We have a short season and cold dry winters. Local stock simply does not exist. The packages will come from california. However, I have found "Survivor" stock at Old Sol in Southern Oregon and ordered two nucs from them. (This is in addition to the packages) This is only my third year of beekeeping. Since I am starting over this season I want to do things right. So any suggestions with regards to doing things right to get off to a good start are appreciated.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Funny thing, my name is Sol and I'm from Southern Oregon. Not old though.


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

Its a strange world. makes me wonder how you ended up in Arkansas. I actually found Old Sol Enterprises on one of the pages here for sales.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Yup, they're located about 20-30 miles from where I grew up.


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

I like that country down there. Used to raft the Rogue once in a while years ago. I hope their bees are good. Will be an interesting comparison to the bees coming in from California.


----------



## REN (May 7, 2011)

I'm assuming that you're starting with Italians from California. If so, have you considered buying Carniolans? Perhaps, someone in your area could advise you on which would be better for your area, but from what I've read, Carnys do better in cold climates.


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

Carny's are what I have ordered. A friend installed a package last summer and I was very impressed with how they did.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Are you buying treatment bees?

I think it is hard to take treated bees and turn them into treatment free.

There are lots of treatment free bees for sale.


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

I would have to agree with you, but until recently I only knew of two places to get bees in oregon and they all come from calif. I have since ordered nucs of Survival stock.


----------

